# how to identify dropsy ???



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well a cousin of mine just commented tht one of my flowerhorn hs dropsy

how do i identify tht??

WELL SOME FACTS :

IT IS A VERY ACTIVE FISH

IT'S SHAPE IS A BIT OFF BUT IT WAS THAT WAY SINCE I GOT IT (ACTUALLY I GOT THE FISH BECAUSE OF IT'S DIFFERENT SHAPE)

I HAVE IT MORE THAN 4 MONTHS

AND IT IS NOT DEAD YET SO....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

google says
http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/dropsy/
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/dropsy.php
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/dropsy.php
many more articles on dropsy are on the list....just google and read on.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

oh thnks BV77 tht did not come to me to just google it thaks i dont think it is dropsy because it is now months now and it is ok not even a raised scale could it be just a fish with a big belly???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's my first guess. Dropsy is hard to miss and mistake for something else.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well here are a few pics can u pls assist

http://img52.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=20110814041813.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not dropsy....but a genetically deformed fish beyond it's original deformity...


----------

